# 922 Remote Control Freaked Out



## cames

I came home last night to freaked out kids because the 922 remote had freaked out. Pressing the Dish control button causes the light to start blinking rapidly and the remote to cease functioning properly. Pressing the Aux button, mapped to my home theater box, caused it to start blinking and the volume to get turned all the way up. We took the batteries out, replaced them, repeated, and still have the same thing. Is the remote fried? I've got a couple older remotes hanging around, such as one from our old 622 box. Can I use one of those?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Try using the front panel on your 922 to go to the System info menu and unlink your remote... Then relink it.

Also worth looking in your settings menu at the remote settings to see if that has become corrupt somehow.


----------



## cames

Thank you, I'll give that a shot.

The install tech programmed it for me, is there a way to get the TV, DVD, etc, codes out of the remote?


----------



## [email protected] Network

cames said:


> Thank you, I'll give that a shot.
> 
> The install tech programmed it for me, is there a way to get the TV, DVD, etc, codes out of the remote?


The 922 uses different remote codes than remotes like the 6.3, but you can view them in menu-system setup-remote


----------



## Stewart Vernon

"cames" said:


> Thank you, I'll give that a shot.
> 
> The install tech programmed it for me, is there a way to get the TV, DVD, etc, codes out of the remote?


You're welcome... As MattG posted, you can clear all of the aux, DVD, etc codes from the setup remote menu and then reprogram it again from there.


----------

